# Cómo confundir sensor de distancia IR



## maezca (Oct 23, 2012)

Hola.
Les vengo con una pregunt, espero que sea la seccion correcta ya que tiene que ver con un sistema embebido de microcontroladores...

La cuestion es masomenos asi, tenemos una competencia de robotica en sanluis (yo y mi equipo) competimos en *sumo*, ya ganamos aca en bs.as por eso vamos a san luis.
Queremos mejorar el diseño y queremos basar nuestra *estrategia en la "invisibilidad"*

La mayoria de los robots utilizan sensores de distancia ultrasonico, estos los logramos "burlar"con espuma acustica, lo utilizamos en nuestro diseño anterior del año pasado y nadie nos detecto.

Ahora una gran parte de la competencia tiene sensores de *distancia Infrarojos * mas exactamente el *SHARP 2Y0A21* porque el gobierno de sanluis dio unos kits con estos sensores.

Datasheet del sensor: http://www.sharpsma.com/webfm_send/1489 este funciona por triangulacion. Segun el datasheet no hay casi variacion por la superficie a medir ni por el ambiente. Pero nada es infalible jajaj.

En estos momentos tengo uno y estoy probandolo* leyendo analogicamente* sus valores con mi arduino. 
I*ntento burlarlo con un led infrarrojo de alta luminosidad.* *Funciona, lo logro burlar *y me da los valores que da cuando no se detecta ningun objeto adelante (lee en blanco) Pero esto ocurre *solo si apunto *el led justo al fotoreceptor del sensor y hasta una distancia de unos 10 cm. Por lo que no es muy viable, salvo que se pueda mejorar.

alguien sabe alguna forma para confundirlo,* sin alterar* mucho la superficie de mi robot ya que la tengo que cubrir con espuma acustica, cualquier cosa tengo con que probarlo, ya que tengo aca el sensor y la placa.
gracias!


----------



## Squal0 (Oct 23, 2012)

En muchas copetencias de sumobot, saturar al sensor infrarrojo del oponente es considerado como trampa, dale otra checadita a la convocatoria...
Lo mejor seria usar algun material que no refleje mucha luz, pues usar un infrarrojo para confundir al rival parece poco practico.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 23, 2012)

¿ Y pintar la espuma acústica de negro mate ?


----------



## maezca (Oct 23, 2012)

squal0: lei las reglas, estan algo verdes, no contempla nada de eso. Igualmente me voy a asesorar mejor..
dosmetro: Pero al pintarla con algun tipo de pintura no afecto sus propiedades acusticas?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 23, 2012)

Quizás anilinas sea mejor que pinturas , hay que probar.

Si esos sensores funcionan a la misma frecuencia  ¿No se confundirian entre ellos mismos?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 23, 2012)

si ''lees el ir'' y luego se lo devolvés continuamente con uno o varios led ,eso sera que confunde al receptor?
al menos no seria capaz de medir efectivamente la distancia,mientras tu robot se aleja el otro pensaria que todavía lo tiene al frente ,,
se me ocurre no se,es una idea


----------



## maezca (Oct 23, 2012)

dosmetros: hay que probar lo de las anilinas. 
Lo de los sensores lo pense pero con los de ultrasonido... hasta ahora nunca se confundieron. podria ver si puedo generar la misma frecuencia, pero creo que me va a ser complicado un tweeter que reprodusca alta frecuencia (no se si sirve uno comun)
y con los IR no creo que e confundan, es muy poco probable....

Rey:eso mismo es lo que pensaba, peor creo que no es necesario leer el otro ir ya que al parecer no funciona a frecuencia si no que es fijo el led ir que tiene el sensor.. Probe mandandole con un led fijo y si lo hace leer cualquier cosa, pero necesito dirigir muy bien el haz del led....

gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 23, 2012)

Al led infrarrojo hacele un PWM con un ciclo de trabajo chico y unos cuantos volts de mas , asi llega mas lejos


----------



## maezca (Oct 23, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Al led infrarrojo hacele un PWM con un ciclo de trabajo chico y unos cuantos volts de mas , asi llega mas lejos



buena idea!, voy a usar el mismo arduino, sin resistencia el led y los 5v, seran suficientes, o deberia usar una bateria de 9v y un transistor? 
supongo que debo experimentar...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 23, 2012)

Batería y transistor , es a prueba y error quemando leds IR


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 23, 2012)

> Rey:eso mismo es lo que pensaba, peor creo que no es necesario leer el otro ir ya que al parecer no funciona a frecuencia si no que es fijo el led ir que tiene el sensor.. Probe mandandole con un led fijo y si lo hace leer cualquier cosa, pero necesito dirigir muy bien el haz del led....
> 
> gracias


hasta donde yo se no en fijo,,voy a revisar en los programas que tengo a ver si encuentro como es la rutina para el manejo de esos sensores ,luego comento



confirmado ,no es fijo ,si miras la hoja de datos fijate ay un diagrama de cuadros, y el oscilador esta conectado al driver del diodo emisor y 
dice esto 
Signal
processing circuit  y  LED drive circuit , estan conectados al  Oscillation circuit.
y la salida   Output circuit viene del cuadrito que dice Signal
processing circuit,
yo creo si puede funcionar,copiando la frecuencia en que emite el sensor,con esa señal alimentando un led ir ,tiene que funcionar como para dejar ciego al receptor del ir original al que se pretende engañar


----------



## maezca (Oct 23, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> hasta donde yo se no en fijo,,voy a revisar en los programas que tengo a ver si encuentro como es la rutina para el manejo de esos sensores ,luego comento
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tenes razon rey.. mañana voy a ver si puedo ver a que frecuencia trabajan...
Si consigo la frecuencia a la que trabaja, prodria hacerla coincidir con la del pwm de mi led ir para confundirlo y que tenga mas fuerza el haz del led, estoy equivocado o podria ser?

muchisimas gracias.



acabo de ver la ultima actualizacion de tu mensaje rey, me aclaro bastante... mañana con tiempo voy a intentar dar con la frecuencia y copiarla


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 23, 2012)

un transistor + el led y una resistencia (fijate como los controles remotos de las tv)
si a todo eso le existas con una frecuencia igual ala que trabaja el sensor,ni siquiera te va a hacer falta dirigir bien el led,
cuando tu robot se acerque de frente , el otro va a pensar que en realidad se esta alejando o que no tiene nada enfrente ,



> acabo de ver la ultima actualizacion de tu mensaje rey, me aclaro bastante... mañana con tiempo voy a intentar dar con la frecuencia y copiarla


yo digo copiarla por si el oscilador interno del sensor cambia de frecuencia,cosa que dudo que lo haga(a no ser adentro del sensor tenga algun tipo de microprocesador que lo regule) ,con una frecuencia fija va a funcionar,creo yo,es cuestión de probar


----------



## Scooter (Oct 24, 2012)

Ponle unos leds IR de 20W y saturas todo de IR; los dejas cegados.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 24, 2012)

maezca dijo:


> buena idea!, voy a usar el mismo arduino, sin resistencia el led y los 5v, seran suficientes, o deberia usar una bateria de 9v y un transistor?
> supongo que debo experimentar...



Amigo, LED sin resistencia


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 24, 2012)

la resistencia es para la base del transistor ,no para el led,
me olvide de aclararlo


----------



## maezca (Oct 24, 2012)

acabo de leer la frecuencia del sensor. esta no se queda fija pero siempre ronda por los 0.18 khz a 0.35khz y permanece bastante por los aprox 0.22khz, asique voy a intentar mandar esa frecuencia a mi led ir. Por ahora sin pwm.

despues cuando haga el pwm no me quedo muy en claro si es necesario usar un transistor (con su respectiva resistencia ala base) el led y una bateria de 9v o directamente usar la alimentacion de la placa (5v) sin resistencia el led o con una mucho menor.

scooter: es una monstruosidad un led de 20w jajaj


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2012)

Hacé un generador de diente de sierra ( o te tomás de la carga y descarga del capacitor de otro 555) alimentando la pata 5 del 555 y hacés un barrido


----------



## maezca (Oct 24, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hacé un generador de diente de sierra ( o te tomás de la carga y descarga del capacitor de otro 555) alimentando la pata 5 del 555 y hacés un barrido



me confunde la segunda opcion
con un generador como este, estaria bien http://josemaco.wordpress.com/2010/09/19/generador-de-onda-diente-de-sierra/ ?
esto es para barrer esas frecuencias no ?

gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2012)

Claro y con eso modulás la pata 5 de otro 555 astable oscilando cerca de los 22 kHz de manera que haga un barrido de 15 a 40 kHz ¿Capishe ?

Edito : el diente de sierra a 1 kHz  . . .  supongamos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 24, 2012)

no ase falta pwm, directamente el led a la salida del 555,  es suficiente con un solo led ir,porque tiene como un alcance de 4 metros o mas,como si fuera un control remoto



mira este repetidor ir, http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/irxtend/index.htm
calculo yo que al leer la señal del sensor y volvérsela con mas fuerza ,quizás confunda al robot enemigo ,para probar,,,,,
***************************************************************************
para adaptar a las frecuencias que necesites ,hay que quitar los tr de salida y el parlante,poner un led 
con los 5 preset tenes para enviar 5 frecuencias distintas ,no olvides adecuar los capasitores para la frecuencia que necesitas 
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/plaga1/index.htm


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 26, 2012)

encontré esto es muy fácil para armar y con probar no se pierde nada ,quizás funcione en el sensor
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/bloqueadorcontrol.htm


----------



## maezca (Oct 27, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> encontré esto es muy fácil para armar y con probar no se pierde nada ,quizás funcione en el sensor
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/bloqueadorcontrol.htm
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/imagenes/bloqueadorcontrol.gif



gracias rey... no conteste mas lo anterior porque no pude avanzar... habia empezado a hacer las simulaciones y  todo eso.. pero tuve algunos problemas y no pude seguir, hoy si puedo o mañana sigo y les cuento... este qe vos me pasaste lo voy a probar!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 27, 2012)

todo es para investigar ,cuanto tiempo tenes para la competencia?
lo del repetidor ,quizás cause que el sensor enemigo amplié su alcance,por eso no sera capaz de medir efectivamente la posición,confundirá distancias,eso supongo yo


----------



## maezca (Oct 27, 2012)

2 semanas masomenos...el resto del proyecto ya esta casi terminado, porque estamos mejorando nuestro diseño anterior





el-rey-julien dijo:


> lo del repetidor ,quizás cause que el sensor enemigo amplié su alcance,por eso no sera capaz de medir efectivamente la posición,confundirá distancias,eso supongo yo



es cuestion de probar... cuando pueda, porque tengo que hacer cosas en casa y despues salir pruebo el circuito en el protoboard y con el sensor y te cuento... pero seguramente que lo interfiere ya que solo con el led fijo ya lo confundia.....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 27, 2012)

si con led fijo no va,tiene que tener una frecuencia similar al del sensor


----------



## fernandob (Oct 27, 2012)

maezca dijo:


> Hola.
> , tenemos una competencia de robotica en sanluis (yo y mi equipo) competimos en *sumo*,
> 
> 
> ...


por que no pones alguna foto ?? 
de el robot y de lso competidores.

que pruebas y lecturas has realizado ?? 
con la forma de el frente de el robot no lograste variaciones ??? 
en general los robots tienen el sensor a la misma altura ?? has realizado un analisis de competidores (sacaste fotos) para ver donde ponen el sensor ??

en la datasheet te ponen ejemplos de deteccfion y el plano adetectar debe estar de frente y hasta dice como moverse para se r considerado correcto y una mejor lectura.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 27, 2012)

¿son como estos?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/construye-tu-minisumo-86003/


----------



## fernandob (Oct 27, 2012)

buena rey con el enlace !!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5neVZ1hEkSI#!

vi el video, como gira el robot y me recordo la hoja de datos de el sensor ese IR  y que pide hacer barrido horizontal, asi que el barrido lo hace moviendose el Tx y no el Rx .

es interesante, pero tambien es interesante ver que ahi *LAS TACTICAS* son importantes.

vos le pusiste algun sensor que detecte si el contrincante te lo esta moviendo ?? 
en el instante en el que tu contrincante empuja a tu robot , ¿ vos detectas eso ??


----------



## maezca (Oct 30, 2012)

perdon que no respondi antes, estaba estudiando para unas pruebas.
*Fotos en este momento no tengo pero no sirven de mucho ya que son la mayoria distintos, si encuentro les subo..
*Los robots por regla tienen que ser de hasta 20*20*20cm  y hasta 1.5kg
*La forma de frente del robot no causa variaciones en el sensor.
*si, por lo general los sensores lo ponen a la misma altura aunos 5cm del suelo aproximadamente y casi siempre en el centro, aunque suelen aver algunas exepciones..

Los robots del video del rey, no son muy parecidos a los nuestros, los nuestros son mas grandes y pesados.. Un poco mas solidos.. Muchos tienen rampas como estos, pero mas con un angulo mas pronunciado y mas al ras del piso.. Son mas lentos pero mas fuertes (en nuestro caso, casi siempre tenemos el mas lento pero el mas fuerte. por reduccion de engranajes, con nuestro robot llegamos a mover una silla de metal con unos libros arriba :O )

*Con lo del sensor de choque, aun no lo pusimos, en nuestro diseño anterior no le pusimos. Por lo general nadie le pone. Estoy intendado ver de usar un sensor de inclinacion (una especie de burbuja de mercurio). Pero si lo hago asi tengo que ver alguna forma de que diferencie un choque mio hacia el contrincante y al contrario.

*El esquema que me paso el rey aun no lo probe por los mismos motivos de las pruebas y porque no se donde deje los transistores pnp jajaj

*Simule lo que me estaba guiando DOSMETROS. Dejo una foto para ver si entendi bien, y esta correcto para luego probarlo.

hoy estube en robotica y avanzamos bastante, ya tenemos todas las reducciones de engranajes listas, la union con los motores(que son de distinto kit) y la estructura basica.
Se arma repido porque usamos para la estructura y engranajes un kit de lego para robotica que es genial


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2012)

Si , algo así , quizás no haga falta Q1 , D1 y R2 , ya que si la onda triangular es media curva aqui no importaría 

Fijate que el segundo 555 barra dentro de los rangos de tu sensor , acordate que tu frecuencia máxima y mínima estará dada por  1/3 y 2/3 de Vcc aplicado a la pata 5 del segundo 555


----------



## fernandob (Oct 30, 2012)

maezca dijo:


> *La forma de frente del robot no causa variaciones en el sensor.



seguro ?? no dioces que los sensores son de luz ?? 
asi que si el frente esta formado por lentejuelas de material reflectante (vidrios) el haz de luz no hara lo que se espera , o me equivoco ??


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 30, 2012)

generalmente estos sumos usan sensores de toque para saber que defensa aplicar dependiendo su ubicación 


> asi que si el frente esta formado por lentejuelas de material reflectante



Claro en esta pequeñas batallas esta son las mejores ideas como en el caso de este 



> ya tenemos todas las reducciones de engranajes listas, la union con los motores(que son de distinto kit) y la estructura basica.
> Se arma repido porque usamos para la estructura y engranajes un kit de lego para robotica que es genial



espero que no sea el kit de metal porque una rampa con electroiman y si te carga estas fuera de combate. La mejor idea es la de tapón que al estar cerca el oponente hace pie sobre un taco y empuja 3 de estos y al robot sumo lo sacas de combate, el primer problema que tienen estos es que nunca piensan en el agarre al suelo 

saludo sumoluchador


----------



## fernandob (Oct 30, 2012)

por lo que estuve viendo podrian usar una tactica de este tipo :
un liviano brazo lateral plano haria que el enemigo "vea" a tu robot como que esta a un lado .
esto hara que se direccione a esa posicion  (a tu lado ) eso si logras hacer que no te vea .
si tu lo llevas a cualquiera de lso lados y detectas eso accionaras el movimiento para irte sobre el y tomarlo por el lateral .


otro tema es poder detectar rapidamente si eres tu el que empuja o te estan empujando a ti para tomar la reaccion adecuada :
fig. 2

aca estas dotando de "tacticas" al robot:
detecta algo y efectua una maniobra , eso si es sumo o judo:
aprovechar la fuerza que esta realizando el otro en su contra.
a este nivel te seria muy util dejar el 555 y buscar a alguno que ande bien programando micros.
y TU  en cada combate presta atencion a las maniobras posibles y reales de tus enemigos.
asi vas agregando software a tu control.

te aseguro que seria imbatible.

sensores + trampas para engañar al otro  + capacidad de movimiento + inteligencia (micro con programas)  =  imbatible.

fijate que cuando el enemigo empuja, si tu puedes hacerte a un lado , o directamente no estas en su camino >>> casi se va solito de el circulo .

lo unico malo es que tu dices que tu robot es el mas bestia, pero bueno, tendrias que mirar algunos videos de judo y de sumo a ver que puedes aplicar (digo , videos de  humanos )


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 31, 2012)

quien tiene el reglamento completo para esas competencias?


----------

